# No ASA Augusta for 2013?



## Daniel W. (Sep 10, 2012)

Maybe this is old news, but new to me.  Just checked ASA's website and Augusta is not listed on their 2013 schedule....


----------



## lightsspeed (Sep 10, 2012)

Yep it's TRUE !!!


----------



## oldgeez (Sep 10, 2012)

boo


----------



## frdstang90 (Sep 10, 2012)

Any news on reason.  I thought there was a good turnout there.


----------



## MathewsArcher (Sep 11, 2012)

frdstang90 said:


> Any news on reason.  I thought there was a good turnout there.



The main reason I heard is because of how hard it's getting to get on the army base. 

Every year it's got harder and harder. So ASA is trying that shoot in a different location. 

That's the only reason I have heard of.


----------



## dgmeadows (Sep 19, 2012)

This doesn't surprise me.  I actually saw people being told they could not come on the base because they did not have their tag receipt.  I know this is a stated rule and they post in on the web site, etc., but after driving hours to come and spend money on a hotel, then not be able to shoot.... that just sucks, and they should be able to verify the registration status if that little piece of paper cannot be presented and of course do a complete check of the vehicle.  For those of us that live near a military base, we have gotten used to this, but before we moved here, my wife always put the tag receipts in her tax file.. the tag is on the vehicle, and with the computers in police vehicles now, I had not had a policeman ask for my tag receipt in at least 10 years.  But now I always put it in the glove box just so the private rent-a- cops guarding the gate at the military base (which makes no sense to me) can see it.

I also witnessed someone trying to explain they were driving a rental car and would not have the registration for a rental car, but they had all of the rental documentation.  The person on duty was calling a supervisor, so hopefully common sense prevailed in that case.

Even for those that have all the paperwork required, just getting through the line and then driving 25 mph all the way through the base was making some run later than they had planned.  

Oh well, I guess I will have to spend a bit more on gas and hotels, or just stay home (again)


----------



## ScarletArrows (Sep 20, 2012)

All to often I hear this said about Ft. Gordon and I have but a simple reply... The funds raised on that post, via the tournaments held there, go towards Ft. Gordon's MWR and providing recreation to the soldiers stationed there. 

If finding your car registration is too much work for you to do...well please, Enjoy your day at home. But don't use it as an excuse not to attend. This is not a valid argument against holding a tournament there. It is a valid argument for laziness, and being unprepared... nothing more.


----------



## dgmeadows (Sep 20, 2012)

ScarletArrows said:


> All to often I hear this said about Ft. Gordon and I have but a simple reply... The funds raised on that post, via the tournaments held there, go towards Ft. Gordon's MWR and providing recreation to the soldiers stationed there.
> 
> If finding your car registration is too much work for you to do...well please, Enjoy your day at home. But don't use it as an excuse not to attend. This is not a valid argument against holding a tournament there. It is a valid argument for laziness, and being unprepared... nothing more.



While it is great that the funds go towards providing recreation for the soldiers, ASA is a business enterprise, and they want to maximize participation.  If difficulties getting on the base is perceived to deter enough people from coming, the ASA is certainly within their rights (and  utilizing sound business sense) to opt for a different location that does not present the same level of difficulties for their patrons.  It is an absolutely, 100% valid reason for ASA to decide against holding tournaments there.

I hate it because Fort Gordon is only 30 miles from me.  I will continue to shoot the GBAA and FG Sportsman's Club events, with my vehicle registration in my un-lazy hand, however I fully understand why the ASA opted for elsewhere.  If I am the business owner, and am getting multiple reports every year that my registered participants were turned away at the gate, or were held up and late getting to their ranges (or just could not get any practice time in before having to report to the range) due to delays getting in the gate, I am certainly not going to tell my paying customers "you oughta know you can't get in without your tag receipt, why didn't you find that before you left you lazy slob ?"  Not good for business.   Also, I am sure it is not just the folks without tag receipts that are complaining. Many are delayed for no fault of their own, just some other hold up at the gate.  I know I have been many times.

If they want to have these types of events there in the future, the base will need to come up with a more streamlined means of processing people for access.


----------



## GIBBS (Sep 20, 2012)

ScarletArrows said:


> All to often I hear this said about Ft. Gordon and I have but a simple reply... The funds raised on that post, via the tournaments held there, go towards Ft. Gordon's MWR and providing recreation to the soldiers stationed there.
> 
> If finding your car registration is too much work for you to do...well please, Enjoy your day at home. But don't use it as an excuse not to attend. This is not a valid argument against holding a tournament there. It is a valid argument for laziness, and being unprepared... nothing more.



ENJOY YOUR DAY AT HOME. That is real nice for the sport of archery. I would think that you would want to find away to build the sport and make it hard for people. I my self hate ft gordon because of the gate problem. I guess some may like it to keep some of there competion away, if they are scared of getting beat.


----------



## dgmeadows (Sep 20, 2012)

GIBBS said:


> ENJOY YOUR DAY AT HOME. That is real nice for the sport of archery. I would think that you would want to find away to build the sport and make it hard for people. I my self hate ft gordon because of the gate problem. I guess some may like it to keep some of there competion away, if they are scared of getting beat.



 I can't believe you found a way to work " scared of getting beat " into this discussion.  

 That's too funny....y


----------



## Brian from GA (Sep 21, 2012)

MWR is a HUGE business.... yes it pays for recreation for our soldiers but please don't think they need our couple dollars. I had an MWR contract at Ft Benning for about 6 years to run the Ft Benning Archery range when it was on post and not at Uchee Creek.... Man they are gonna get their money. MWR is WELLLLLLL funded.


----------



## GIBBS (Sep 21, 2012)

dgmeadows said:


> I can't believe you found a way to work " scared of getting beat " into this discussion.
> 
> That's too funny....y



I took the coment ENJOY YOUR DAY AT HOME as just dont come. That sounds like something from gbaa, that there take on getting a good turn out for a shoot. I think you should do everything that you can to make things easy so people will not have a reason not to come.


----------



## firefighter310 (Sep 21, 2012)

the gbaa has nothing to do with the way fort gordon operrates!!! if you chose not to show up because of the problems at the gates then that is on u mr. gibbs! the gbaa does want people to show up and shoot, and have told all the people shooting to leave early enough to accomadate for the delays. and as far as i am concerned nobody is "scared of getting beat" by somebody that probably never shows up to shoot!! i know am aint scared!! and from what i can see by this post and others that u have commented on u just like to keep problems started!! but that is my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Anonymoushaha12 (Sep 21, 2012)

Here we go!!! North vs south.... Bahahaha


----------



## ScarletArrows (Sep 23, 2012)

'Scared of getting beat' doesn't play into the discussion. I'll come and play, For the love of the sport.  If money, skill, time, and weather permits...I got plunty of excuses not to show up...finding the paperwork to get to a shoot, whether it be the sign up sheet, my membership card, or vehicle registration are just not valid ones.

GBAA sends out information prior to any shoot telling what is necessary to get onto post. They do not want a lower turn out because of issues... Which is why they attempt to inform people of the requirements.

I would suspect that the ASA has done the same thing...and moved the shoot to create opportunities for others around the country to attend. NOT because of a handful of people having difficulty finding their vehicle registration.

BUT lets keep this nonsense up...cause Lord knows the Gestapo at the gate of Ft. Gordon are out to ruin your archery...It has absolutely nothing to do with keeping a major military installation secure...lord knows we're not at war with anyone. Lets just make sure its super easy to drive onto a military base...just a handshake and a wave goodbye...that's all we need. 

Wish that was the world we lived in...for reality, find your paperwork on your car when your going to Ft. Gordon to shoot. Thank those soldiers for their service. And for providing us with a place to shoot. Quit your belly achin. You're Grown men complaining about having to be responsible...


----------



## watermedic (Sep 24, 2012)

It also couldnt be because of the new NSA building that employs around 5,000 intelligence personnell either.


----------



## MathewsArcher (Sep 24, 2012)

ScarletArrows said:


> All to often I hear this said about Ft. Gordon and I have but a simple reply... The funds raised on that post, via the tournaments held there, go towards Ft. Gordon's MWR and providing recreation to the soldiers stationed there.
> 
> If finding your car registration is too much work for you to do...well please, Enjoy your day at home. But don't use it as an excuse not to attend. This is not a valid argument against holding a tournament there. It is a valid argument for laziness, and being unprepared... nothing more.



It's about time something got stirred up on here. 

" But not a valid argument" it seems to me that if a archery organization wants to grow, their main goal has to be to satisfy the archers.  And I want you to tell me that it is satisfying the archers when they have to go through all of the crap at the gate. Because! I can assure you that I hate shooting there because of the gate. I have went to the asa there for the past 4 or 5 years as well as several gbaa shoots, and it's got harder every year. 

I believe Asa has made a great decision to move that shoot from there. 

I also love the place the tournament is at every year in the fort, but the security is getting rediculous to get to an archery tournament. 

That's my take on the situation.


----------



## ScarletArrows (Sep 24, 2012)

MathewsArcher said:


> It's about time something got stirred up on here.
> 
> " But not a valid argument" it seems to me that if a archery organization wants to grow, their main goal has to be to satisfy the archers.  And I want you to tell me that it is satisfying the archers when they have to go through all of the crap at the gate. Because! I can assure you that I hate shooting there because of the gate. I have went to the asa there for the past 4 or 5 years as well as several gbaa shoots, and it's got harder every year.
> 
> ...



Odd...5 Years now I have been attending tournaments at Ft. Gordon. Never once have I had any issues with getting onto the base. Had my ID, proof of insurance, and vehicle registration each time OR rode with those whom did. I understand that it's a secure military installation. 

Curious as to what issues people are really having. Cause apparently it "getting harder and harder each year" is either an exaggeration or there is a lack of the ability of those heading to the base to have a little forethought as to their destination and the requirements it has to get to it.  

I for one am thankful for Ft. Gordon, guess I'm not overrun with places to shoot like some people...

Wonder if these people that have trouble getting onto base have issues with running out of gas on the way. Cause remembering their debit/credit card/cash/check book to fill up at the pump, must be a similar issue for them...


----------



## GIBBS (Sep 24, 2012)

firefighter310 said:


> the gbaa has nothing to do with the way fort gordon operrates!!! if you chose not to show up because of the problems at the gates then that is on u mr. gibbs! the gbaa does want people to show up and shoot, and have told all the people shooting to leave early enough to accomadate for the delays. and as far as i am concerned nobody is "scared of getting beat" by somebody that probably never shows up to shoot!! i know am aint scared!! and from what i can see by this post and others that u have commented on u just like to keep problems started!! but that is my 2 cents worth.



Mr. Firefighter i show up when my job lets me... I dont start anything i just speak my mind on what going on. I really dont know if you are scared i could care less. I have only shot a few gbaa shoots and i have never got a warm fuzz feeling inside about being there. But far as the gate at ft gordon my wife or myself dont care to ever wait 45 min to get in to shoot our bows. Thats my .02 if you like thats great if u dont i promise i will still sleep like a baby tonight. P.S Mr. FIREFIGHT what class do u shoot anyways?


----------



## oldgeez (Sep 25, 2012)

this is one of those little arguments with valid points on both sides.  i find it has become easier to get in there over the years.  the soldiers used to run the inspections, and every car was TOTALLY inspected...i'm talkin' under the hood, the trunk, under the car, inside the car and it really took forever.  the rent-a-cops, there now, are a pain in the butt, but tolerable.  it would be much nicer not to experience the delay.


----------



## dgmeadows (Sep 25, 2012)

oldgeez said:


> this is one of those little arguments with valid points on both sides.  i find it has become easier to get in there over the years.  the soldiers used to run the inspections, and every car was TOTALLY inspected...i'm talkin' under the hood, the trunk, under the car, inside the car and it really took forever.  the rent-a-cops, there now, are a pain in the butt, but tolerable.  it would be much nicer not to experience the delay.



Thanks for a sensible reply, Johnny... this thread has gotten a little out of hand.

Yes, it does not take much time or effort to locate your tag receipt, etc., and if you have checked the web site and other info, you should know about it.  Right.  But for an event the size of an ASA, that's a lot of people coming in, which makes it a very slow process even if everyone has read the website or otherwise knows the drill.  Throw in a couple of folks that drove 10 hours and honestly had no clue they needed a tag receipt (call them lazy or dumb if you want) and you have a recipe for upset patrons and many who thought they planned ahead and provided ample time to get through made late waiting in line behind them.

We really don't know exactly why the ASA decided to move the event.  I doubt the "giving another area an opportunity" is it, since the Classic is in Cullman, not too far from Columbus.

ScarletA, you think it is much ado about nothing and people should just suck it up, plan ahead and quit fussing or stay home.  Duly noted.  Others here are saying that they have heard or are speculating it is the difficult access issue that prompted the move.  If that is the case, some of us are saying we understand why the ASA would decide that, even though it sucks for me personally, as this is one of my "home" ranges.

I understand it is a military base, and tighter security measures are in order.  Off hand, I don't know what the cure would be should the ASA still be interested in holding an event there.  Maybe pre-clear ASA members that are pre-registered, and provide the parking pass with registration ?  Maybe designate one of the secondary gates for ASA participant access, have explosive sniffing dogs at that gate (much more reliable safety precaution than a tag receipt, in my opinion), designate a route from gate to range, and advise anyone found off that designated route they will be detained and their vehicle will be subject to automatic full search ??  Maybe the additional security concerns when weighed against the desire for more efficient access for a large number of participants means ASA will determine this is just not an appropriate facility for an ASA level event.

I am sure most of us on the east side of Georgia and in SC wish it was still in Augusta.  If the access issue was part of the reason, whether you think it was a stupid reason or not, it is still the ASA's decision, and I'd rather try to help find a way around their concern than just tell them their reason is invalid.

Let's all calm down and go hunting, huh ??


----------



## firefighter310 (Sep 25, 2012)

Mr Gibbs I shoot open class. And just because u don't get a warm fuzzy feeling about being there then don't show up!! Don't come on here and bash the Gbaa because of that. Like I said the Gbaa has nothing to do with how the fort is run. If I travel to a shoot and don't get a fuzzy feeling about being there I don't make comments on here about the other club or where it was at. And the Gbaa will be having shoots up around Atlanta area this year so I am gonna have to travel but I won't complain about on here


----------



## MathewsArcher (Sep 25, 2012)

The way I see it. ASA was having complaints about the trouble getting to the shoot through the gate, and they took action to try and satisfy their shooters and moved the shoot to a different location. 

From what i've heard no one knows for sure that that is why they moved the shoot. I also haven't heard anyone say anything against the gbaa and where their shoots are located. This whole thread is about the trouble getting through the gate.  So why don't we start something not quite as bloody, lol. 

I love reading threads like this.


----------



## watermedic (Sep 26, 2012)

MathewsArcher said:


> The way I see it. ASA was having complaints about the trouble getting to the shoot through the gate, and they took action to try and satisfy their shooters and moved the shoot to a different location.
> 
> From what i've heard no one knows for sure that that is why they moved the shoot. I also haven't heard anyone say anything against the gbaa and where their shoots are located. This whole thread is about the trouble getting through the gate.  So why don't we start something not quite as bloody, lol.
> 
> I love reading threads like this.





That isn't all of it....$$$$$$$$$!!!


----------



## MathewsArcher (Sep 26, 2012)

That is totally true as well!


----------



## Its Amazing (Sep 27, 2012)

I had a lot of time to talk to Mike(ASA Director) while volunteering for the Augusta event. He said the biggest dissapointment was with the lack of support from the Augusta Sports Council.  Their support was less and less each year the event was at FT. Gordon. Also there were  complaints for entering the base. The suggestion for pre passes and entering one gate were requested and denied by whoever makes that decision at the Fort. 
   Its a shame Augusta can have a bike race with 800 riders and it gets full coverage on the radio and newspapers but let 1300  of the best archers in the country  show up and..... not a word.


----------



## melinda hawk (Sep 27, 2012)

The first shoot i ever attended was the augusta shoot.  i didn't know we had a gate to get through. i didn't have proof of tag but i did have proof of insurance. they asked me to pull over - called it in and about 8 minutes later we were  going in.  for the people that didn't have a current of these things. WOW. and keep in mind im late for everything. We had to sign up still but made it to the line with 30 sec. to spare.


----------

